

Apple Loves Inconsistency - PStamatiou
http://9rules.com/apple/notes/6688/
In my HCI class we're taught all about consistency and predictability, then Apple goes from being a good role model to f'n it all up. (slight sarcasm)
======
alec
Maybe it's by design - if something is consistent across all pages, you're
less likely to notice it, and less likely to click on it. Error boxes have
consistent interfaces - "OK" and "Cancel" - and even when they're important,
most of us just click OK. By changing it up, by making it different, they're
making you look at it.

------
alaskamiller
Actually, the buttons are quite consistent.

For ProApps (Logic, Final Cut, Shake, et. al.) the marketing sites are black
and silver. The buttons reflect that clearly. Also, the buttons will use the
arrow icon.

For iApps (iTunes, iLife, iMac, et. al.) the marketing sites are lighter in
color typically now in blue or grey. The buttons, again, reflect that and the
use a triangle icon.

That said, each product has its own design team (which is why the buttons vary
slightly) but everyone reports to a creative director (Apple Support works
differently) which then reports to a marketing director so that Apple style
guide is observed and the design is consistent. The iApps sites have to have
explicit Jobs approval before publishing.

The International web team dynamic is also interesting. Prior to publishing,
they're flown in from all over the world, put into a meeting room on campus
for an entire week prior to some big event. During that time all the sites
have to be localized, translated, updated, and approved in tandem to the US
launch.

~~~
nirs
This is true also for their desktop apps user interface. This trend started
with Mac OS 9, when QuickTime started to use that stupid brushed metal theme.
Currently there few themes in Apple apps; Aqua (Mail), brushed metal (Safari),
iApps (iTunes) and pro (Final Cut).

This make it tricky for 3rd party apps - you have to ask yourself which group
your app belongs to. If you want to create iApp or Pro interface, you have to
simulate the design because there are no ready made interface elements using
those styles.

~~~
alaskamiller
What's going to be REALLY inconsistent is when Leopard comes out. No one has a
clue as to how to deal with it on the continuity because Steve wants it to be
black and silver, to match the iMac.

